# Please post pics of your shark rigs



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Could you guys please post pics or give me a detailed description of your shark rigs? I want to actually land one this year. Thanks.
-Chris


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

10/0 J hook, 4' Coated steel leader (I bought mine premade at a shop) 350# Swivel and Interlock on 10' of 400# mono leader (that part I made) Fish-finder slide on the 400# mono before crimping and Yak that bad boy out.....pics here http://fish-aholic.com/forum/index.php/topic,146.msg373.html#msg373 The Saltwater Gallery also has more pictures of the Rigs. First batch I made I used 150# mono leader and it wouldn't hold up.....hence the reason for the 400#


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Heres is one of the yak rigs i use for sharks or cobia. 










14' 300 lb mono (400lb would be better)
400lb swivel
16/0 Mustad circle hook (20/0 would be better)

If you want u can use wire as the bite leader. 


For casting rigs to Subs site. http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/pullyrig.htm


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

well its up to you whether you wanna use circles or j's. i use circles. 

when using circles, use heavy mono because the hook will be out of the sharks mouth which will eliminate breakoffs from the teeth. j's will hook inm the mouth of the shark so you will need wire


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

EDMboarder said:


> Heres is one of the yak rigs i use for sharks or cobia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOY you better give credit where its due!

those are RUSS aka Suburbons rigs, a great guy that isnt with us anymore. Made a shark rig/pulley rig that alot of the guys down south use, that link Eric put up is the man himself


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

What a beautiful rig.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

NTKG said:


> BOY you better give credit where its due!
> 
> those are RUSS aka Suburbons rigs, a great guy that isnt with us anymore. Made a shark rig/pulley rig that alot of the guys down south use, that link Eric put up is the man himself



Im srry about that. 

And if it wasnt for a lot of advice he gave me i probally would have still been at the touron level of fishing.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

So the sinker goes on the long end and the bait on the short end?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> So the sinker goes on the long end and the bait on the short end?


the link there will basically walk you through it. also it might jsut be easier to go to Reddrumtackle.com and look up posts by suburbon or search under SHARK RIG or PULLEY rig


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> So the sinker goes on the long end and the bait on the short end?


 

if ya don't know what end is which ; wadda' gonna do when ya have one on the beach and haveto release a shark ??
face it shark fishing is a rush , but it's dangerous ...
if ya don't know what you are doing ; *don't do it !!*


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

that pic of EDMB post might be a good rig for yakking out bait but not for casting. The pulley right was designed for casting as in the link that was posted. Sinker goes to snap swivel, bait to hook, swivel to shockleader to main line. The cutdown hook act as a clip, to clip to the last swivel to the hook. Once your rig is casted out, the clip will release and all you have to do is to tighten your line out... .. please fill me in if i understood it wrong..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Speakin of Sharks..*

Friend of mine went to ramp 55 the other night... He said it was two rods at first,but it got way to hecktic with two at a time goin.. He caught one sandtiger in the six ft range and another he couldn't identify that was in the 70lb range.. He was using regular drumrigs and was getting cut off pretty regular,cause he ran out of bait and rigs time it was over with.. He said he was there for a little over an hr..


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

DERFM said:


> if ya don't know what end is which ; wadda' gonna do when ya have one on the beach and haveto release a shark ??
> face it shark fishing is a rush , but it's dangerous ...
> if ya don't know what you are doing ; *don't do it !!*


I'm trying to understand so I do it correctly.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

We all started somewhere....it all boils down to attn to detail and quickness......gotta know how to jump back when the time is right.....A green shark is more dangerous than a wore out one.....BUT, a green shark is easier to release. 1BadF350, just keep your hands and feet away from a thrashing tail and out of its mouth you should do fine


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

How far out should my baits be? From what I remember, there is a sand bar about 75-100 yards out. I usually cast between the sand bar and the shoreline, only about 100 foot casts. That's where we catch the most fish it seems. I think if I try hard I can throw it just beyond the first break but I will probably end up landing the bait on the bar.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> How far out should my baits be? From what I remember, there is a sand bar about 75-100 yards out. I usually cast between the sand bar and the shoreline, only about 100 foot casts. That's where we catch the most fish it seems. I think if I try hard I can throw it just beyond the first break but I will probably end up landing the bait on the bar.


personally i think they will find it no matter what. sharks arent afraid to go skinny, especially at night.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh I like that one... !


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish...my friend...I'll have to INSIST that you report for drug testing IMMEDIATELY!!


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

its so..... beautiful


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Surf Fish, that is without a doubt the funniest post ever on this board!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice one! 

I'll bet if you stuck that hook in the SPAM and froze it, it might be a good thing to throw out. As the SPAM melts it would be just like a chum slick.
Gentlemen, we may have inadvertently stumbled across a grand idea.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

SPAM won't stay in the water long enuff to disolve, if the sharks are around, they'll find it quick. Trick is to marinate the SPAM in Diet Pepsi overnight before you go, but don't open the can until you're ready to fish.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

God-a-MIGHTY!!! 

BOY....You ain't RIGHT!

I can't BELIEVE you are givin' away the Spam/Diet Pepsi trick... 

Y'all can believe this or not...but I TOOK that pic, and he really was fishin with SPAM.

That was at Amelia by the Sea Pier, back about February, wasn't it SF??


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

NTKG said:


> BOY you better give credit where its due!
> 
> those are RUSS aka Suburbons rigs, a great guy that isnt with us anymore. Made a shark rig/pulley rig that alot of the guys down south use, that link Eric put up is the man himself


Damn Right Neil!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Seen a guy on a headboat out of mayport Fl catch a 22lb mule snapper on SPAM,seriously. Seen it work on the grey suits too, Now Jim if ya don't stop givin away the RC's little secrets, you gonna git disbanded!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Seen a guy on a headboat out of mayport Fl catch a 22lb mule snapper on SPAM,seriously. Seen it work on the grey suits too, Now Jim if ya don't stop givin away the RC's little secrets, you gonna git disbanded!


You GOTTA love SPAM...

You don't have to find a tackle store to buy it...

It doesn't cost near as much as GULP...

You don't have to keep it in the cooler...

You don't have to keep it aerated...

It doesn't die while it's waiting to be bait...

I've never met a fish that wouldn't eat it...

AND the best part is that if the fish aren't biting you can eat the bait for lunch.

But the SPAM I use for bait isn't just ANY SPAM, it's Hot & Spicy SPAM, impregnated with genuine Tabasco Sauce, and as far as I know, it's only available in the western Pacific. I have mine imported from Guam...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> .........AND the best part is that if the fish aren't biting you can eat the bait for lunch.


Uhhhhhhh, I was with you until that one. :--|


----------

